# Timbuk2 Importeur in Deutschland?



## Christer (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 

gibt es eigentlich noch einen Importeur für Timbuk2 Taschen in Deutschland? 

Danke für jede Info. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Superunknown (31. Dezember 2006)

Meine habe ich vor 2 Jahren bei www.globetrotter.de bestellt, die gibts da auch noch http://www.globetrotter.de/de/berat...me=Timbuk2&marke_id=874&marke_logo=timbuk.gif
Allerdings konnte ich meine speziell anfertigen lassen (Material, Farbe, Größe etc.), ich glaube, dass das nicht mehr geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (31. Dezember 2006)

http://taschenkaufhaus.de/timbuk2_taschen.html


----------



## Christer (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für eure Infos. 
Ich würde die Timbuk2 Messenger gerne in einem Geschäft vor Ort kaufen, weil ich nicht weiß ob ich die Tasche in M oder L kaufen soll. 

Eine E-Mail die ich an die Firma Timkuk2 in die USA geschickt habe, wurde super schnell beantwortet. 

Der offizielle Timbuk2 Importeur/Vertrieb für Europa ist jetzt die Firma http://www.platts.ch/ in der Schweiz. Dort gibt es auch Händler Listen für Deutschland. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Hegi (1. Juni 2007)

Ich habe meine Tasche direkt bei Timbuk2 in San Francisco bestellt!
Nach einer Woche war die Tasche dann in meinen Wunschfarben da!
Klasse! Super schnell! Hat alles bestens geklappt!


----------



## cuda01 (2. Juni 2007)

Hegi schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Tasche direkt bei Timbuk2 in San Francisco bestellt!
> Nach einer Woche war die Tasche dann in meinen Wunschfarben da!
> Klasse! Super schnell! Hat alles bestens geklappt!



Haben die nicht abartige V-Kosten nach "Good ols Germany"?

Hatte nämlich damals auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber aufgrund der Kosten doch eine schwarze Standard in M genommen.


----------



## Hegi (20. Juni 2007)

Die Versandkosten betragen $ 50,--!
Aber man muß sich ja mal etwas gönnen!
Und in den Farben hab Ihn jetzt nur ich


----------

